# Reasons for a Fountain Pen



## avbill (Apr 21, 2014)

There was a trend about fountain pen that got long.  it was reason to use a FTN. 

Here's the summary. 




Easier to write with with a arthritic hands

Nothing says it better than a thank you note written with a fountain pen

Easy to use and mess free.

Fountain pen tunes itself into a writers form.

Selection of ink

variation  of line width

A conversational piece

All it needs is a lighter touch

With a fountain pen you can reflex and let the writing flo

You tend to write more verses scribe

Only a fountain pen is a tool to express yourself

Protests the birds. [quills]

Because it makes writing fun again

Its the look of a fountain pen

less hand soreness and cramping

Fountain pens encourage people to slow down and think    —and  write neater

With a fountain pen you introducing ink to the paper.  

It’s Elegance

It’s Romance

It’s uniqueness 

its Classy



If you look there are several good one liners for sales there.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 21, 2014)

Those are all fine reasons for buying a fountain pen.  How about some reasons for selling fountain pens?

Here's one:

People are making a lifestyle choice when they are buying a fountain pen instead of just buying a tool to write with.  People are willing to pay a whole lot more for a lifestyle than they are for a tool (unless you are a pen maker :wink.  That translates into a lot more profits for fountain pen sales than ballpoints (including rollers).

I'm considering making it my mission in life to try and elevate the ballpoint pen to the same "lifestyle" status as fountain pens.  As I see it, the first challenge will be to significantly increase the artistic content of ballpoints.  Status seeking is a big part of a lot of fountain pen purchases.

The second challenge will be to introduce a signficant degree of futziness into the everyday use of the pen.  This would involve adding a couple things that could (or would need to) be adjusted / tuned / maintained on a regular basis to keep the pen working acceptably.  Remember, we are going for a lifestyle, not just a pen that writes when you want it to write.

The third challenge would be to expand the choice of ink colors for ballpoints.  While there have been some advancements on this front, it's almost a certainty that fountains will maintain a huge lead in this area.  (I don't consider the schmidt rolling writer an adequate solution for this.)

What do you think?

Ed


----------



## Joe S. (Apr 21, 2014)

The mess free part is a little iffy, but the rest looks good!


----------



## avbill (Apr 21, 2014)

To your customer;


Do you know that 90% of people who buy a fountain from me buy it BECAUSE....


For the fun  and ease of writing!   Additional they now can use different ink color for more enjoyment.


----------



## harveysoriginals (May 6, 2014)

Scary thought:  It seems as though the children in our schools are no longer being taught to write!
Not sure how someone who cannot read cursive will be able to understand our Declaration of Indendence or our Constitution!


----------



## Gord K. (May 7, 2014)

*Mess free???*

As a southpaw who used to be an overwriter in the days of dip pens and ink wells I question the mess free comment. I can vividly remember blue ink smeared along the side of my hand and pages of practice writing stamped "Messy" and "Needs Improvement". And thanks to my Grade 5 teacher I am now an underwriter whose handwriting is almost legible!

Furthermore, with the wide range of inks and papers available today, some ink/paper combinations allow the inks to dry faster than others and some are more prone to staying wet and smearing.

Lastly, if you choose to fill your fountain pen from a bottle using a converter, you have a better chance of getting ink on your hands, desk or anything else nearby (DAMHIKT).

End of rant, climbs down off soap box. And yes, I am using fountain pens more now than ever before.


----------



## Dalepenkala (May 8, 2014)

harveysoriginals said:


> Scary thought:  It seems as though the children in our schools are no longer being taught to write!
> Not sure how someone who cannot read cursive will be able to understand our Declaration of Indendence or our Constitution!



I'm embarrassed to say this but I totally agree with this statement! My wife (she's a teacher) and boys went to see a good friend in the hospital and my 14 year old was asked to read the card we brought and couldn't read it completely. So I took and read the card to my friend. Afterwards he apologized for not being able to read the card well.  He said he couldn't read the cursive writing.  I was embarrassed for him not to mention myself as well!   It's sad that our kids are loosing that ability to do things that we take for granted!


----------

